# Got the 1995 Toro 3521 back!



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

May or may not need an auger drive in the future but it runs great!


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

PennSilverTaco said:


> May or may not need an auger drive in the future but it runs great!


Back?
Where did it go?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Never mind I now see your other thread on this machine.








Great news about the 1995 Toro I bought for twenty bucks!


So, the Toro dealer got it running and is charging $150 total for everything he's doing including rebuilding the carb; I'm getting $39 back since I gave the Craftsman back. The Toro has a pretty bad shake which may or may not indicate that the drive system for the auger (I forget what he called...




www.snowblowerforum.com




You should have just added to that thread, less confusion?


Also,
The way you bungie corded the blower to bring it home is not good.
If you had to jam on your brakes it might come crashing into the back of your cab.
The way you transported it in the other thread looks 100% better. 

But it is your machine and pickup truck, you can do what you want that was just an observation from me.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

However his Christmas lights in the back of the bed are awesome! Going to Menards for some battery powered lights! Gotta add some Bling to my Powershift!


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

What's wrong with turning the blower and having it rest against the front of the box, definatly a lot safer and then tie it down???


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

Electric start works!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Very nice looking machine, was well cared for.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Not to derail the thread, but on older machines, I've seen that little "M" shaped thing in the discharge chute. What was this for? My Dad's old 1978 Craftsman had one of these and just thought it was odd.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

it's like a deflector real easy to clear the wet clogs around it.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Its to keep your grubby paws out while the machine is running,Lol


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Johnny G1 said:


> Its to keep your grubby paws out while the machine is running,Lol


If that's the case, then why don't they still put them on snow throwers? I mean, they make these things more idiot proof each year so we don't have to hear about the dimwits who don't know you don't stick your hand down there.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> If that's the case, then why don't they still put them on snow throwers?


I suspect because they take a constant beating from everything coming out the chute. They eventually get deformed, the ends pull out of the mounting holes and they come off. And since they are in the way IF you need to unclog the chute I doubt many people even think about repairing or replacing them. I see them as a feature nobody wants.


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

kd8tzc said:


> If that's the case, then why don't they still put them on snow throwers? I mean, they make these things more idiot proof each year so we don't have to hear about the dimwits who don't know you don't stick your hand down there.


Honda had that protection on their blower some years ago. The first thing I did on mine, even before the first start, was to cut it off. 










On this machine the protection has a spring, so when the snow blows up the chute the protection is out of the way. It works quite well.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice Toro machine. the 521 and 3521 are the same machine except the engine itself. I bought a non-working 3521 a few years ago and put a 5.5 HP engine on it to make it a "5521" . Then sold it.

I still have a 521that I upgraded the engine to the Predator Hemi 212cc. Either model (3521 or 521) make for a nice upgrade using the Predator engine.


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

tpenfield said:


> Nice Toro machine. the 521 and 3521 are the same machine except the engine itself. I bought a non-working 3521 a few years ago and put a 5.5 HP engine on it to make it a "5521" . Then sold it.
> 
> I still have a 521that I upgraded the engine to the Predator Hemi 212cc. Either model (3521 or 521) make for a nice upgrade using the Predator engine.


Right now, I need a new auger drive, or instructions on how to lube up the auger drive...


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Classiccat gave you the instructions in the link in post 5 of the thread entitled: *Is it worth it to replace the auger gearbox? *


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

deezlfan said:


> Classiccat gave you the instructions in the link in post 5 of the thread entitled: *Is it worth it to replace the auger gearbox? *


It would have been nice if he had just stuck to one thread when adding info, instead of starting new threads for every question.
I mentioned that, but I guess he did not see it.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> It would have been nice if he had just stuck to one thread when adding info, instead of starting new threads for every question.
> I mentioned that, but I guess he did not see it.


Posting like that just makes it harder for the search function on this site. 
I am amazed how my searches are pretty much fruitless. I can't find a thing for my transmission lever popping out of gear every 15 minutes. I know it has had to be covered in detail somewhere, but no matter the terms I use, nuttin'.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Rooskie said:


> Posting like that just makes it harder for the search function on this site.
> I am amazed how my searches are pretty much fruitless. I can't find a thing for my transmission lever popping out of gear every 15 minutes. I know it has had to be covered in detail somewhere, but no matter the terms I use, nuttin'.


@Rooskie , here you go








Is it worth it to replace the auger gearbox?


The auger gearbox on my bargain 1995 Toro 2-stage sounds horrible, and I’ve been told that I could get a couple of seasons out of it or it could fail tomorrow; Is it possible to get an NOS/OEM replacement for such an old machine? How hard is it to swap this part? The machine is great...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

kd8tzc said:


> @Rooskie , here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kd8tzc said:


> @Rooskie , here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I must not be clear: I have an ol' Ariens. That's a pictue of it as my avatar. I have an augur lever for augur control and a nother lever that engages the transmission. The transmission lever jumps out of gear not like clockwork, but approx. every 15 minutes.....
Ah, but this won't help a fellow Ariens owner if I post it here, so I guess I'll have to start a new thread.
But thanks for the effort, all the same!


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

deezlfan said:


> Classiccat gave you the instructions in the link in post 5 of the thread entitled: *Is it worth it to replace the auger gearbox? *





Big Ed said:


> It would have been nice if he had just stuck to one thread when adding info, instead of starting new threads for every question.
> I mentioned that, but I guess he did not see it.


Sorry; It only gives me one alert, but there are multiple posts; I've been busy with a whole bunch of stuff so I haven't been on here in a while. Tightening a bolt made the noise go away, but the drive is still "weeping" grease/oil...


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Never mind I now see your other thread on this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just seeing this now; By the time time I took that picture I'd removed a couple bungee cords. The machine did bump the inside of the tailgate a couple times, but it pretty much stayed secure...


----------

